# Flaming Aussies!



## f4juk (Apr 5, 2005)

One for JonW.

Royal Australian Air Force F-111 performing it's party piece "flamer" (injecting avgas into the exhaust). I was lucky enough to see this a few times at UK airshows and I used to love the way the day trippers thought the aircraft was about to crash! The USAF were banned from performing this trick so respect to the RAAF!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow that is one hell of of photograph you have there. Would love to see that in real time for sure









By the way welcome to the forum


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi F4, welcome to







,brilliant pic, i recall going to finningly (next to the last ever show







) the concord made an appearance, she landed, kept her nose up and took off again-brilliant spectacle, also the last flightworthy vulcan took off and climbed almost vertically, it seemd as if it would stall and drop to the ground







, a brilliant show and a shame it had to end






























regards, john.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool - and they probably invented it so they could throw a barbie midair!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

f4juk said:


> ...injecting avgas into the exhaust...


Sure you don't mean avtur?


----------

